# graded rotors



## teamdirty54 (Oct 3, 2010)

Can anyone tell me what a graded rotor looks like or what the difference in appearance is? I purchased a build a ballistic with the graded rotor and its identical to the "stock" one from another new ballistic. They both have 4500-2 on the rotor. And both have the same numbers on the bearings as well and I ordered it with ceramic ones. Did I get a bad deal?


----------



## NovakTwo (Feb 8, 2006)

teamdirty54 said:


> Can anyone tell me what a graded rotor looks like or what the difference in appearance is? I purchased a build a ballistic with the graded rotor and its identical to the "stock" one from another new ballistic. They both have 4500-2 on the rotor. And both have the same numbers on the bearings as well and I ordered it with ceramic ones. Did I get a bad deal?


A graded rotor looks exactly like a standard rotor; grading means that we check the rotors for magnetic strength and separate out the +1300 rotors to offer in the graded category.

I'm pretty sure that the ceramic bearings, encased, look exactly the same as the stainless steel bearings; here is the link to our bearing photos:

Brushless Motor Bearings

If you have concerns about your motor, you may return your it for free evaluation.


----------



## bojo (May 6, 2002)

Whats the 4500 stand for on the rotor ? mine say the same
Thanks


----------



## NovakTwo (Feb 8, 2006)

bojo said:


> Whats the 4500 stand for on the rotor ? mine say the same
> Thanks


I have no idea---most likely some internal numbers; I will check on it.


----------



## RUBY (Jul 16, 2002)

Every motor that I have got with a 4500 stamped on the rotor has been good. All have been over 1300.


----------



## NovakTwo (Feb 8, 2006)

RUBY said:


> Every motor that I have got with a 4500 stamped on the rotor has been good. All have been over 1300.


I did find out that the 4500 number is the stock number from our vendor.


----------

